# Decent cheap juice



## Nightwalker

Anyone got links to local juice suppliers?
Decent cheap


----------



## Silver

Hi @shaun patrick
Good question

The juice suppliers are listed as vendors on this forum - just go to the home page and scroll down

When you say cheap, what do you mean?

To me, it seems like the going rate for a good local juice is R120 to R150 for 30ml
So around R4 per ml

There are some outliers though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Hi @shaun patrick
> Good question
> 
> The juice suppliers are listed as vendors on this forum - jjust go to the home page and scroll down
> 
> When you say cheap, what do you mean?
> 
> To me, it seems like the going rate for a good local juice is R120 to R150 for 30ml
> So around R4 per ml
> 
> There are some outliers though


That is cheap. That's what I'm looking for. Ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

I define juices in 3 price categories 

Cheap - China mall junk like fake liqua. This needs to be avoided at all costs as it's unsafe and just horrible. I've had tiny blisters and mouth sores from this kak 

Budget range - this is majority of local juices and are from r80 to r150 for a 20ml or 30ml bottle. These are good quality juices and I have no reason not to recommend them.

Premium range - these are the R170 and upwards range. This makes up majority of the imported juices. This gets a bit tricky. Just because a juice is imported and "international" doesn't mean it's a great juice, and likewise it may not be what your palate likes. 

In general the premium juices are much more complex and refined. They have little nuances that can be detected with changes in wattage and coil types. They bring back childhood memories and drive people to do weird things (I had a juice and then drove to Cinnabon to buy a dozen buns!)

The best thing is to read review and to taste before you buy if possible

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Synthetic

You wont be disappointed with the liquid from VapeKing E-Liquids. If you stay in Joburg, VapeKing have a "juice bar" that you can try almost every flavour before buying, this is well worth it.

I also just came across Budget Vapes, which seem to be all about well priced juices. I haven't had their juice, but will be ordering from them in the new year. They say that they make batches, so you'll never have the same flavour from them twice.

I also deeply deeply recommend VapourMountain, but these are a little pricey (R120 for 30ml). Vapour Mountain juices feel premium, for a less than premium price.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Agree on the VapeKing 20ml for R80 most of them are rock solid and good for ADV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Big_Al

I'd definitely recommend the Vape King juices. The bar is a great place to visit if you're not quite sure what flavours you're looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Vaporize.co.za is best for cape town! R250 for 50ml is really great - Fogg's Vape brand juices -
Vapemob has those rare specials that can get you 100ml of Papa Smurf for R399 so it's 3,99 per ml 
hahah then there's vapecartel - trusted national supplier of everything vapewize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Synthetic said:


> You wont be disappointed with the liquid from VapeKing E-Liquids. If you stay in Joburg, VapeKing have a "juice bar" that you can try almost every flavour before buying, this is well worth it.
> 
> I also just came across Budget Vapes, which seem to be all about well priced juices. I haven't had their juice, but will be ordering from them in the new year. They say that they make batches, so you'll never have the same flavour from them twice.
> 
> I also deeply deeply recommend VapourMountain, but these are a little pricey (R120 for 30ml). Vapour Mountain juices feel premium, for a less than premium price.


 Vapour Mountain, does 100ml for R320 rand, and it's produced per order, as in, it's not stock that lies around, you order 100ml, and it's made especially for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baby Blue$

I would highly recommend atomix vapes in-house range, good pricing and the juice is of good quality!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

I love how there are so many different vendor's in-house mixes being recommended here. It just shows that our guys and girls are on point! Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

Vapour Mountain and Skyblue Vaping are my recommendations. Both are excellent quality and flavour at around R120/30ml although I order 100, 250, or 500ml at a time at an even better price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

I would recommend Mikes Mega Mixes - especially for tobacco flavours.
"Creamy Lemon Biscuits" is also very good if you like that sort of thing. Tried it recently and can't put it down.
Debbie Does Donuts is as good if not better than any international chocolate donut liquid I've sampled so far. (these are all around R150/30ml)
There are many other good local juice lines, most are active on the forum, but for me these are the ones that have replaced international juices in the daily rotation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ooogz

Hey guys, new to the forum. I'm currently looking for cheap juice that isn't heavy on the pocket. Has any one tried alldayvapes.co.za 
They have 100ml of juice for like R180? 


Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

ooogz said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum. I'm currently looking for cheap juice that isn't heavy on the pocket. Has any one tried alldayvapes.co.za
> They have 100ml of juice for like R180?



Welcome to the forum @ooogz . Please take a moment to introduce yourself in the customary thread if you don't mind.

There are some reviews at https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/ to help put your mind at ease. The website also has links to the reviews and their own vendor sub-forum on here. From the reviews, there are some decent juices in the range, so do not let the price put you off. Rather think of it as inexpensive, instead of 'cheap' 

Quite a few of the local juice ranges are quite exceptional and can easily compete with their more expensive international counterparts, but being local, they naturally have a cost advantage for us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

ooogz said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum. I'm currently looking for cheap juice that isn't heavy on the pocket. Has any one tried alldayvapes.co.za
> They have 100ml of juice for like R180?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk


I don't know if you guys have access to many American juices but if "You Got E-Juice"is available it is a damn fine one that sells for $12.00usd per 60ml. I regularly vape their Frosted Donut and Lemon Cheesecake flavors and consider it a good tasting bargain. I am lucky that in my country there's some great juice at reasonable prices. I'm also lucky that e.juice .com has free s+h.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

shaunnadan said:


> I define juices in 3 price categories
> 
> Cheap - China mall junk like fake liqua. This needs to be avoided at all costs as it's unsafe and just horrible. I've had tiny blisters and mouth sores from this kak
> 
> Budget range - this is majority of local juices and are from r80 to r150 for a 20ml or 30ml bottle. These are good quality juices and I have no reason not to recommend them.
> 
> Premium range - these are the R170 and upwards range. This makes up majority of the imported juices. This gets a bit tricky. Just because a juice is imported and "international" doesn't mean it's a great juice, and likewise it may not be what your palate likes.
> 
> In general the premium juices are much more complex and refined. They have little nuances that can be detected with changes in wattage and coil types. They bring back childhood memories and drive people to do weird things (I had a juice and then drove to Cinnabon to buy a dozen buns!)
> 
> The best thing is to read review and to taste before you buy if possible


Shaunndan is spot on with his assessment,especially about juice from China.It should be avoided even if free. I took a chance and bought a couple of 30ml.bottles from Gearbest on a flash sale once and dumped it all after one try. I also agree and to paraphrase him you must spend money to get good stuff as a rule,though bargains can be found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

kev mac said:


> I don't know if you guys have access to many American juices but if "You Got E-Juice"is available it is a damn fine one that sells for $12.00usd per 60ml. I regularly vape their Frosted Donut and Lemon Cheesecake flavors and consider it a good tasting bargain. I am lucky that in my country there's some great juice at reasonable prices. I'm also lucky that e.juice .com has free s+h.


I like their lemon cheesecake as well. 30€ for 120ml is a good price for it

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

Tom said:


> I like their lemon cheesecake as well. 30€ for 120ml is a good price for it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Glad to hear you are getting it over there,I know from my experiences with S.A. post and customs plus what I see on the forum that the rules can be a bit different than USPS.Hope they're not sticking a big duty fee on you.Luck!


----------



## kev mac

Tom said:


> I like their lemon cheesecake as well. 30€ for 120ml is a good price for it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Glad to hear you are getting it over there,I know from my experiences with S.A. post and customs plus what I see on the forum that the rules can be a bit different than USPS.Hope they're not sticking a big duty fee on you.Luck!


----------



## Tom

kev mac said:


> Glad to hear you are getting it over there,I know from my experiences with S.A. post and customs plus what I see on the forum that the rules can be a bit different than USPS.Hope they're not sticking a big duty fee on you.Luck!


Oh... Misunderstanding, i guess? I am located in Germany. There is one store selling YGE.... 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## kev mac

Tom said:


> Oh... Misunderstanding, i guess? I am located in Germany. There is one store selling YGE....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


My mistake,happy to see Germany is enjoying this good reasonably priced juice.If you enjoy a donut flavor I suggest their Frosted donut, I rate it on par with Loaded by Flawless (and Grimm Green) another premium reasonably priced juice. I paid $26.00 for 120ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

ooogz said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum. I'm currently looking for cheap juice that isn't heavy on the pocket. Has any one tried alldayvapes.co.za
> They have 100ml of juice for like R180?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk


Welcome @ooogz I have yet to try the All Day Vapes juices, but have heard great things about them!


----------



## Strontium

ooogz said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum. I'm currently looking for cheap juice that isn't heavy on the pocket. Has any one tried alldayvapes.co.za
> They have 100ml of juice for like R180?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk


I've bought from them a bunch of times, very good quality at a very good price


----------



## ooogz

Thank you very much. I did not mean to offend alldayvales by using the word cheap. I meant cheap as in cost saving. I stopped smoking cigarettes and I'm now full time vaping but would like to see me spending less. That will make vaping all more worth it. 

Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium

You should consider diy


----------



## Kuhlkatz

ooogz said:


> Thank you very much. I did not mean to offend alldayvales by using the word cheap. I meant cheap as in cost saving. I stopped smoking cigarettes and I'm now full time vaping but would like to see me spending less. That will make vaping all more worth it.



I honestly don't think that @YeOldeOke would have taken any offense. It is a valid question after all, and the OP did use 'decent cheap' juice in the title. I am sure that the responses and all the reviews indicates that quality is not a problem, and that there are definitely some keepers in the range. Their mission statement clearly indicates that 'budget' pricing is what they aim to provide without skimping on quality.

One of the big myths about vaping is that it is cheaper than smoking  Health-wise, definitely. Pocket-wise, it's only realistically possible if you use high nicotine content juice with lower powered devices. Most of the kit widely available now burns through juice quicker than mist disappears in the morning sun.
That is why a lot guys and gals look into DIY to complement their juice stash.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## William Vermaak

Kuhlkatz said:


> ...
> One of the big myths about vaping is that it is cheaper than smoking  Health-wise, definitely. Pocket-wise, it's only realistically possible if you use high nicotine content juice with lower powered devices. Most of the kit widely available now burns through juice quicker than mist disappears in the morning sun.
> That is why a lot guys and gals look into DIY to complement their juice stash.



I totally agree with @Kuhlkatz. I vape diy during the day so I can get my nicotine fix at a "cheaper" price, and then at home I spoil myself with some Deity Vapes Iris or Vapor Mountain XXX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

